# Kernel bug

## oandarilho01

Greeting!

Let's see if I can make me clear:

I'm having problems with a server, and as long as I read out here, the problem seems to be related with ext3 and kernel-2.6.24.x.

Well, the system is using ext3, and gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3 (or r8, it's not so simple to figure out).

The bug report, caught through dmesg output is:

```

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000001

printing eip: 00000001 *pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#4] SMP

Modules linked in: tun coretemp hwmon i2c_core ipt_MASQUERADE iptable_nat iptable_mangle nf_conntrack_ipv4 xt_state ipt_LOG xt_limit ipt_REJECT xt_multiport xt_tcpudp iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables nf_conntrack_pptp nf_conntrack_proto_gre nf_nat_proto_gre nf_nat_ftp nf_nat nf_conntrack_ftp nf_conntrack e1000e e1000 e100 8139too

Pid: 5196, comm: rsync Tainted: G      D (2.6.24-L-Series_OS #1)

EIP: 0060:[<00000001>] EFLAGS: 00210292 CPU: 0

EIP is at 0x1

EAX: 00000001 EBX: 00000000 ECX: f6b3ff64 EDX: c050e819

ESI: 00000000 EDI: 00000000 EBP: f6b3e000 ESP: f6b3ff20

 DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

Process rsync (pid: 5196, ti=f6b3e000 task=f65b0030 task.ti=f6b3e000)

Stack: 00000000 00001000 00000008 00000000 4ab528df 00000000 4aab80ec 00000000

       4ab528df 00000000 0002cb77 00000000 bf8cea2c bf8cea2c bf8cfa8c bf8cea2c

       c017a33f 0002cb77 00000000 00800011 e09881b4 00000001 00000000 00000000

Call Trace:

 [<c017a33f>] sys_lstat64+0xf/0x30

 [<c01042c6>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5f/0x89

 =======================

Code:  Bad EIP value.

EIP: [<00000001>] 0x1 SS:ESP 0068:f6b3ff20

---[ end trace 40bf635e2ca4fa5f ]---

```

What I saw on a forum somewhere, is that this behaviour could been pushed by updatedb routine, issued by cron.

As you could see, that report above was the forth Oops occurred since the server started. I've disabled updatedb cron job to see if it turns stable and give me time to update the kernel, as it seems to be a solution.

Well, I'm reporting this to colect some feedback, experience comments and this kind of stuff from you.

Thanks for the attention.

----------

## sgao

The kernel version is kind of strange.

```
Pid: 5196, comm: rsync Tainted: G      D (2.6.24-L-Series_OS #1)
```

The process caused core dump seems to be related to rsync.

 *Quote:*   

> Process rsync (pid: 5196, ti=f6b3e000 task=f65b0030 task.ti=f6b3e000)

 

It's helpful if you post "emerge --info".

----------

## oandarilho01

Yes, the kernel name is customized for this custom gentoo.. nothing that interferes significantly..

The emerge --info:

```

# emerge --info                                

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-L-Series_OS i686)

=================================================================                             

System uname: 2.6.24-L-Series_OS i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz              

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Sep 2009 03:00:01 +0000                                            

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33                                                                  

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -mmmx -msse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -mmmx -msse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_US pt_BR"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt dri fortran gdbm iconv isdnlog ithreads logrotate mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pic pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd threads unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias authn_dbd auth_digest dbd proxy proxy_http" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US pt_BR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

To update the report, the bug ocurred 4 more times since i've posted, but it seems that updatedb has been executed again because I've only chmod -x'ed the scripts, w/o removing them from cron.daily and cron.weekly. Now i've removed, and tomorrow could see if the bug apears again..

----------

